# April Fools Boer Goat Show



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Just got back last night from my first trip to the April Fools ABGA show. I don't show ABGA, so we just went up for the junior wether show and took one of our 4h show kids, Tommi, and 2 market goats. Tommi showed her wether well and was awarded champion wether. Her market doe was in the same class as the wether, so one of my friends little girl showed her....and she did a great job, placing 4th in class. We had a great time and met several breeders. Some I've heard a lot about, and some new names to me. It's good to put a face to the name and meet new people. Congrats to all the breeders who took the time to prep and show their beautiful goats this weekend. Even if you didn't go home with a ribbon, be proud that you were there doing what you love!

Here is a pic of Tommi and her wether Tank at 66 lbs. Can't wait for warmer weather so we can clip him properly! He was the only male born in my late November kidding. Second pic is Reece showing the little market doe.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Hmm...pics didn't attach. Let's try that again.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That's great! Congrats!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Wow great job!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats Wendi and Tommi! He was awesome!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats! I was hoping to take my doe to that show, but it didn't work out.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

One of my wethers got 2nd place in the middle weight class. I was stabled right next to BCG. I'm kind of excited about this young man that bought two of my wethers. He obviously knows how to show. I hope he does good and I can sell some more to him and his friends in the future. Ha.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Also, I happened to spot this interesting goat that I know placed second in a very tough class on Saturday.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats Tim! Your wethers looked great as well. 

That's kind of a funny looking goat, lol.  The judge on Saturday asked Caroline if any of the judges had ever placed her back because of her color.... I thought that was a funny question considering that most people know that shouldn't ever happen. Then the judge on Sunday made a comment to Caroline "now here's a goat with color only a mother could love". Then he went and announced that over the mic when he was talking about her. I don't think many people agreed...


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Tenacross....your little wethers were very nice. We wanted to buy one, but didn't know how the sale worked and that we needed to swoop in long before noon. By the time I talked to you they were all spoken for. Congrats on your show results! 

Victoria, sorry about the judges comment. I know the boys down in Texas (in general) don't much care for color, especially in the wether world. They can be very difficult to judge. She's is beautiful in her own right and a very uniquely colored doe.


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

Wow...those judges need to be criticized for that.

That's inexcusable.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

That's just not right...I'm not a dapples person but it's the conformation not color...and to speak so outright like that is just deplorable...so sorry that happened Crossroads. She is a beautiful doe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I was very upset when Caroline told me they BOTH commented negatively on her color. But that's okay, I love her color and they can think what they want. They didn't need to put their thoughts out in words though in that case... 

Here's some pictures I got of your wether Wendi.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Victoria


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great looking wether & congrats on the blue!
Sorry I didn't get to meet you Wendi.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, if that is how the show went I can see it was a tough show. They all looked great, and I have to say I LOVE the color of that goat. I think she is beautiful and I think I would for sure notice her just because she is different.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You're welcome Wendi. And thank you Lori.  

I had never had a judge comment about her like that before, let alone both judges at the same show. The judge from TX said that "if a true SA judge judged this dapple doe he would DQ her for that color". :roll: Well Mr. Judge as you well know that's not legal even if he was from South Africa!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

The judge on the first day never even mentioned Dazzle's color when he gave his reasons. I was sort of impressed he didn't say what I thought he would say..... "this is one of the best dappled goats I have ever seen".  If he doesn't like color, then that would be even more true.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Nancy....where were you penned? I'm sorry we didn't meet either. I like to put faces with names and goats with faces! LOL


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We could have met briefly, do you have the trailer that says Dorper sheep?
I was between Summitview Boers & Kaorda Farm on the opposite side of Tim.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

No. I just blew in in the morning and headed out right after the wether show. I had the end pen across from crossroads. Did you have the red buck about 4 pens down?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nope... that was Ossie and Lisa with the red buck.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> The judge on the first day never even mentioned Dazzle's color when he gave his reasons. I was sort of impressed he didn't say what I thought he would say..... "this is one of the best dappled goats I have ever seen".  If he doesn't like color, then that would be even more true.


Yeah, it was the Sunday judge that talked about her color over the mic. Warren just talked to Caroline about her color privately when they were checking tattoos. That's when he went in to the whole SA judge comment. I didn't much care for Sunday's judge much anyway, but I think Warren is great even though he doesn't like color.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yeah, it was the Sunday judge that talked about her color over the mic. Warren just talked to Caroline about her color privately when they were checking tattoos. That's when he went in to the whole SA judge comment. I didn't much care for Sunday's judge much anyway, but I think Warren is great even though he doesn't like color.


If a judge gave my other goat grand champion of the whole show I might have forgiven him. :lol: Just kidding with you.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Lol...  He had NO energy and never cracked a smile. As far as judging abilities he was good though. Warren didn't like our goats as much but he got everybody in a good mood and is friendly. I like friendly!


----------

